
Working with SQLite in Swift, part3, how to execute a query - dnbespalov
https://dnbespalov.com/sqlite-basics-in-swift-part-3/
======
chmaynard
Very impressive piece of work! My only suggestion is that the author
collaborate with a tech writer or editor to polish his series of posts on
Swift and SQLite, and re-publish it later as a long article or book chapter.

